# R10 Pixelation and Reboots... Bad Fan



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

I thought I had a bad hard drive (I thought it was making noises), put in a new one, still rebooting, still noisy. Then I read it was a bad power supply. But it was a bad cooling fan on my Weaknees Twin-breeze hard drive mount. I disconnected the power to the fan and plugged it directly into the new single hard drive. The noise finally went away and so did all my problems. Too much load on the power supply, saved myself $50 for a new one.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

What is the temperature now?


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

My Samsung SIR4120 has been rebooting nearly daily for months. I've replaced the hard drive and power supply. Bad motherboard? Something else? The temperature doesn't get too hot and the fan in the back works.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

JimSpence said:


> What is the temperature now?


Oh sorry Jim haven't been online lately. 46C (Normal). I dropped to one hard drive so I figured I didn't need a the additional fan any longer.


----------



## kc1ih (Nov 12, 2005)

I have a normal un-modified R-10 that reboots almost daily. What should I be looking at (besides a replacement)?


----------



## blake31 (Sep 27, 2004)

kc1ih said:


> I have a normal un-modified R-10 that reboots almost daily. What should I be looking at (besides a replacement)?


me too. anyone have an answer? no pixelation or anything, just reboots, or freezes, requiring me to reboot it. I opened it up and cleaned all the dust bunnies out today, and I noticed a button battery on the board, which I tested, and it's dead. anyone know what that battery does? 
I actually have 2 directv tivo boxes (the other is a hughes hdvr2), and they both started doing this around the same time, and sometimes they freeze at the exact same instant. that leads me to believe it's not hard drive failure.


----------



## kc1ih (Nov 12, 2005)

If multiple units are rebooting at the same time, it makes me wonder if DTV is sending some sort of signal to force the older units to reboot, in order to force us to "upgrade" to a newer unit?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

kc1ih said:


> If multiple units are rebooting at the same time, it makes me wonder if DTV is sending some sort of signal to force the older units to reboot, in order to force us to "upgrade" to a newer unit?


No, they're not doing anything like that.


----------



## snickerrrrs (Mar 31, 2006)

kc1ih said:


> I have a normal un-modified R-10 that reboots almost daily. What should I be looking at (besides a replacement)?


If you have the original hard drive in your R10, it might just be time to replace the drive. If you aren't very technical, you can purchase a new hard drive with software already installed from Weaknees or dvrupgrade.com


----------



## rctn2 (Jan 6, 2010)

Wanted to ask an expert...I have a 5 year old R-10, downgraded service yesterday with DirecTV back to Total Choice and after I did their system somehow deactivated my DVR...I no longer can use Season Pass or record anything...I can watch channels but can't do any timeshifting...got a techie on the phone from DirecTV, he tells me that I'm activated but he too couldn't understand why I keep getting the error message 81 saying I'm not activated and need to activate my DVR. He didn't fix the problem and took $10 off my bill for 6 months...leaving me frustrated at them. Have you ever heard of this happening?? Of course they wanted to bump me up to an HD box but I don't want to right now and be stuck again with another 2 year agreement with them. I told them if they can't fix it soon I guess I'll go to UVERSE...no committment terms with them here in Tennessee...any ideas?? Thanks, RCTN2


----------



## xq89olp (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm having the same problem with freezes and reboots on two machines. One I bought from Weaknees and the other I upgraded the hard drive from Weaknees. Both a couple three years ago. Sometime last month they both started acting up at about the same time. Now both seem to freeze and reboot almost daily. I seems illogical that it's hardware since they have been running for different period of time and the glitches started at about the same time. But any thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## blake31 (Sep 27, 2004)

ok, so if I want to get a new hard drive, what's the largest capacity HD that an R10 will accept?


----------



## Dkerr24 (Oct 29, 2004)

blake31 said:


> ok, so if I want to get a new hard drive, what's the largest capacity HD that an R10 will accept?


Just about any size you want... but remember you will have a tough time finding a IDE hard drive... but you can buy a SATA drive with a SATA to IDE adapter.


----------



## etvv (Dec 20, 2009)

blake31 said:


> ok, so if I want to get a new hard drive, what's the largest capacity HD that an R10 will accept?


That's what she said. 

IDE is really dieing fast... they should exist up to 500GB, but you need to buy quickly.


----------



## blake31 (Sep 27, 2004)

so... both of my boxes have stopped rebooting and have been working flawlessly for at least the past 2 weeks. The only thing I did was open up both of my boxes and clean out the dust bunnies (one was very clean inside), and the reboots continued for maybe a week afterwards, but now they seem fine. strange. do you still think my drives could be failing? or the power supplies? if they make it another couple of weeks with no problems, I'd say it was something DTV was doing.


----------

